# Bolivian Ram & Tetra Planted Tank



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Getting bored with multies planted tank after 12 months, I converted the 40G breeder tank into a mini SA comm planted tank with 6 Bolivian rams, 12 lemon tetras and 18 glass bloodfin tetras.

The plants are all anubias, tied to 1 piece of wood and several rocks in a simple convex aquascape setting.

So far this tank looks calm and relaxing, and I hope it'll stay that way even when the rams start to pair up and breed.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

opcorn: Photos?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Here are the photos (I haven't be able to show the Flickr photos directly here when using iPhone or iPad).


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks great! Could you show a full tank shot?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you. I'll take some later.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Just got a chance to take FTS


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

That looks great! Your rams look like really nice ones. I set up a planted 30G with rams and rummynose tetras a few weeks ago. I usually only have one ram color up. It's one of my favourite tanks to watch though because of their antics.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you Zimmy! 5 of them color up for sure  
1 hides most of the time though and only comes out during feeding. He's the smallest one in this group.

I removed the glass bloodfin tetras so there are only the bolivians and lemon tetras... And also nerite snails and MTS


----------



## adamsfishes (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice little tank.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Great looking tank and nice Ram stock!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you  Bolivians are indeed fascinating... and docile :d


----------

